# Beretta a300 xtrema 3 1/2 fs



## Zachh72 (Sep 18, 2015)

Like new Beretta a300 extreme in max 4 hd camo this model fires 2 3/4 up to 3 1/2. Bought brand new in March used it turkey hunting once. Never jammed I put a limb saver recoil pad on it shoots light 2 3/4 loads will ease. Never had a jam I just want to upgrade the the A400 because it fits me better gun is in great condition and always been cleaned. Price is firm. Save money on tax here I paid 1200for it. Comes with blue carrying case and limbsaver. Thanks! Call after 4:30 text before 435-210-1561 no trades looking for $900.


----------

